#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  10 things you dont know about NOKIA

## mangzee

*10 things you dont know about NOKIA

*
1) The ringtone Nokia tune is actually based on a 19th century guitar work named Gran Vals by Spanish musician Francisco Trrega. The Nokia Tune was originally named Grande Valse on Nokia phones but was changed to Nokia Tune around 1998 when it became so well known that people referred to it as the Nokia Tune.


2) The worlds first commercial GSM call was made in 1991 in Helsinki over a Nokia-supplied network, by Prime Minister of Finland Harri Holkeri, using a Nokia phone.


3) Nokia is currently the worlds largest digital camera manufacturer, as the sales of its camera-equipped mobile phones have exceeded those of any conventional camera manufacturer.


4) The Special tone available to users of Nokia phones when receiving SMS (text messages) is actually Morse code for SMS. Similarly, the Ascending SMS tone is Morse code for Connecting People, Nokias slogan. The Standard SMS tone is Morse code for M (Message).


5) The Nokia corporate font (typeface) is the AgfaMonotype Nokia Sans font, originally designed by Eric Spiekermann. Its mobile phone Users Guides Nokia mostly used the Agfa Rotis Sans font.


6) In Asia, the digit 4 never appears in any Nokia handset model number, because 4 is considered unlucky in many parts of Southeast/East Asia.


7) Nokia was listed as the 20th most admirable company worldwide in Fortunes list of 2006 (1st in network communications, 4th ***-US company).


8) Unlike other modern day handsets, Nokia phones do not automatically start the call timer when the call is connected, but start it when the call is initiated. (Except for Series 60 based handsets like the Nokia 6600)


9) Nokia is sometimes called aikon (Nokia backwards) by ***-Nokia mobile phone users and by mobile software developers, because aikon is used in various SDK software packages, including Nokia\s own Symbian S60 SDK.


10) The name of the town of Nokia originated from the river which flowed through the town. The river itself, Nokianvirta, was named after the old Finnish word originally meaning sable, later pine marten. A species of this small, black-furred predatory animal was once found in the region, but it is now extinct.





  Similar Threads: nokia morph report nd ppt 50 Things everyone should know 50 Things everyone should know Secret Codes for Nokia nokia morph technology

----------


## cool.taniya

I knew abt da 3rd,4th and 10th fact........rest r new and exciting!!!!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

in 18th century, founder of nokia made a company making shoes,... then the migrated to various industries including communication equipments...

----------


## vrishtisingh

interesting really........

----------

